# Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen



## hasebobbes (9. Februar 2012)

*Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Meinem Freund ist Wasser in die Frontanschlüsse gelaufen und zwar in den Microfon und USB Eingang und hat sich dann ganz normal Heruntergefahren!!
Seit dem geht der PC an aber das Bild bleibt schwarz was könnte evtl. defekt sein?


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

normales wasser?

ist es komplett getrocknet? war halt ein kurzschluss im USB..

Welches Netzteil ist drin und welche schutzmaßnahmen hat es?


----------



## Forfex (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Immer ist es ein Freund , wenn was passiert..........


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Erster Gedanke 
Wie ist den das passiert ?
Ich würde erst mal das Frontpannel von allen Kabeln trennen und erneut testen.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Bild?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Ein Bild könnte da wirklch helfen. Wo sind die Anschlüße, im Deckel oben drin? Wieviel Wasser soll es denn gewesen sein?


----------



## hasebobbes (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Es war ganz wenig Wasser eig. nur ein paar Tropfen, ich habe die Stellen markiert wo es reingelaufen ist. Auf das IDE Kabel sind wirklich nur 3 Tropfen drauf gekommen und es ist nicht tiefer gelaufen. Der Rest lief in die Fronteingänge die Ich markiert habe.
Nun startet der PC nurnoch und das Bild bleibt schwarz. Manchmal höre ich das Windows Startegeräusch und die USB Maus leuchtet blau wie immer aber wenn ich drauf rumdrücke geht das licht an und aus von der Maus.
Die Grafikkarte habe ich zu einem Freund gebracht und dort ausprobiert, scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren da sich sein PC mit meiner Graka andauernd neustartet und kein Bild kommt. Habe jetzt vor Morgen neues Mainboard und Graka zu kaufen.
MFG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*



> Es war ganz wenig Wasser eig. nur ein paar Tropfen, ich habe die Stellen markiert wo es reingelaufen ist.


Also ich sehe nix . Kann es sein das der Testrechner schwach auf der Brust ist und deswegen kein Bild ausspuckt, wegen einem schwachen Netzteil?


----------



## chris1995 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Hi,bei dem USB panel würde ich erstmal abstecken und schaun obs dann geht. War der PC an oder aus wo das Wasser reingelaufen ist? Könnte es sein das an deer hinteren makierten Wasser auf das MB getropft ist?

MfG Chris


----------



## hasebobbes (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Nein sein Netzteil ist gut genug er hat ja auch die selbe Grafikkarte.
Und ja der PC war an und hat sich von alleine neugestartet als das Wasser reinlief.
Habe die Frontanschlüsse auch alle abgesteckt.


----------



## chris1995 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Ok wenn er von selber neugestartet hat, hört sich das für mich an wie wenn irgendwo auf dem Mb wasser gelandet ist und evtl. einen kurzen verursacht hat. Oder auf einem darunterliegenden Teil, sieht man da irgendwas im inneren?

MfG Chris


----------



## hasebobbes (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Nur die Grafikkarte wurde beschädigt sonst funktioniert alles!
MFG


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

Ok, also ist das Wasser au die Grafikkarte getropt oder?

Naja da hattest du ja Glück im Unglück.

MfG Chris


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*

wie schafft man es überhaupt "ein paar tropfen" genau in die öffnungen zu bekommen?


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wasser in Frontanschlüsse gelaufen*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> wie schafft man es überhaupt "ein paar tropfen" genau in die öffnungen zu bekommen?


 
Mit viel Glück und Können 
Aber wenn Wasser reintröpfelt findet es immer einen Weg...

MfG Chris


----------

